# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  هم دانشگاه و هم کنکور

## ngr

سلام . من تصمیم گرفتم رشته ای که قبول شدمو برم ، برای کنکور هم بخونم .  تا الانم کلاسا ی دانشگاهو شرکت کردم ولی خب میدونم که این رشته بازار کار چندان خوبی نداره و واقعیت برای همینه که زیاد خوشم نمیاد از این رشته . تا به حالم چیزی برای کنکور نخوندم .راستش خیلی تاپیک ها رو دیدم ک میگفتن نمیشه و خودتو گول نزن و اینا .
الان خواستم بپرسم کسی این کارو کرده تا به حال ؟ که هم دانشگاه بره و هم کنکور داشته باشه ؟ بنظرتون با این کلاسای آنلاین و اینا که دیگه مشکل رفت و آمدم نیست میشه برای کنکور خوند؟ یا اینکه سعی کنم رشتمو دوست داشته باشم و بی خیال بشم ؟  :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (101): 
میشه اگر کسی این کارو کرده نتیجش رو بگه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (17):

----------


## ngr

:Yahoo (101): ?????

----------


## mahdiyeh-1

> سلام . من تصمیم گرفتم رشته ای که قبول شدمو برم ، برای کنکور هم بخونم .  تا الانم کلاسا ی دانشگاهو شرکت کردم ولی خب میدونم که این رشته بازار کار چندان خوبی نداره و واقعیت برای همینه که زیاد خوشم نمیاد از این رشته . تا به حالم چیزی برای کنکور نخوندم .راستش خیلی تاپیک ها رو دیدم ک میگفتن نمیشه و خودتو گول نزن و اینا .
> الان خواستم بپرسم کسی این کارو کرده تا به حال ؟ که هم دانشگاه بره و هم کنکور داشته باشه ؟ بنظرتون با این کلاسای آنلاین و اینا که دیگه مشکل رفت و آمدم نیست میشه برای کنکور خوند؟ یا اینکه سعی کنم رشتمو دوست داشته باشم و بی خیال بشم ؟ 
> میشه اگر کسی این کارو کرده نتیجش رو بگه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


من یکی از دوستام این کار کرد اما دهنش مورد عنایت قرار گرفت واقعا زندگی براش نمونده بود اما تقریبا تونست ب هدفش برسه

----------


## ngr

چی میخوند؟ 
چی قبول شد؟

----------


## ngr

> من یکی از دوستام این کار کرد اما دهنش مورد عنایت قرار گرفت واقعا زندگی براش نمونده بود اما تقریبا تونست ب هدفش برسه


 روزی چند ساعت؟ برای کنکور گذاشت؟

----------


## mahdiyeh-1

> روزی چند ساعت؟ برای کنکور گذاشت؟


عین تراکتور میخوند پیرا پزشکی قبول شد روزی ۱۰ساعت میخوند با اینکه دانشگاه میرفت از خوابش همش میزد

----------

